# what next?



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all

Our Story - We're both now 37 and have unexplained infertility. We had a beautiful son in 2007 after our second attempt at IUI.  Since then we've had 3 medicated IUIs and 1 IVF - all resulted in BFN's. The IVF was a disappointment -I only produced 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised both at a grade between a 2 and a 3 (but both 8 cell on day 3). Is it all over for us or should we try again? I'm desperate for a sibling for my son and whilst we can get the money together I don't want to go through the emotions of it if there's virtually no chance. The consultant wasn't too optimistic....

any advice, thoughts appreciated.

LCR

PS does 150 iu of puregon daily for the first 5 days of stimming sound low given my age and bmi of 28?


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ohh hunnie how sad for you, hummmmmm carry or or not thats a personal choice, i had a neg last yr and i was devastated, my DP really wanted to give up with the saying " we are so lucky to have one" but i just couldn't let it rest so we did the journey for the last time and i was very lucky it worked ! if you have the funds and the emotional state to carry on then go back and ask to try a different protocol i did on my last attempt i just had a lower does and stimmed longer. i think you need to chat with your hubby and agree your stop the ivf/iui after .... many goes and stick to it. 

why not have a holiday and have some family time first. then see how you feel.

to be honest i'd do it all over again, but thats because i don't know any different over the last 6yrs we have done some sort of tmt...but my DP has said ill have to find a new fella as he doesn't ever want to do it again, this is hard as we both wanted more kiddies. 

hope you find the answers , keep posting everyone is brill on this thread 

xxx


----------

